# Silent Hunter 5: Mit allen Patches spielbar? Oder Fan-MOds nötig?



## Fiffi1984 (28. Januar 2012)

*Silent Hunter 5: Mit allen Patches spielbar? Oder Fan-MOds nötig?*

Guten Morgen allerseits.

Diesen Monat gabs ja beim Mitbewerber_Magazin oben genannte Vollversion. Normalerweise jucken mich die Heftversionen überhaupt nicht, aber in dem Fall musste ich einfach zuschlagen. Die U-Boot/2.Weltkrieg-Thematik fasziniert mich schon, seit ich mit 14 Das Boot gelesen habe. 

Ich wusste zwar dass SH5 grottenschlecht getestet wurde, aber für 6 Euro kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen.

Die Frage ist jetzt: Ist das Spiel mit den offiziellen Patches einigermaßen gut spielbar, oder müssen Fan-Mods her? Und wenn ja, welche? Da gibts ja so viele, ich habe keine Ahnung was relevant wäre.

Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende...


----------



## golani79 (28. Januar 2012)

Na ja, patchmäßig hat sich bei SHV nicht wirklich viel getan - leider.
Da fehlts schon noch an einigen Ecken und Enden.

Hab zwar schon ne Weile nicht mehr gespielt, aber der Magnum Opus Mod soll ganz gut sein.
http://forums-de.ubi.com/showthread.php/23459-Magnum-Opus-v0-0-1-Mod?

Ansonsten hängt es halt davon ab, was du suchst, da es mittlerweile ziemlich viele Mods für SHV gibt.
Kannst dich ja hier mal ein wenig umschauen:
Silent Hunter 5 - Mods & Projekte | Forums
SH5 Mods Workshop - SUBSIM Radio Room Forums


----------



## Fiffi1984 (28. Januar 2012)

Danke dir, das sehe ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal an. Habs eben installiert, probiere es jetzt erstmal ohne Mods und gucke wie es läuft.


----------



## Quaker4Life (30. Januar 2012)

Also mir macht es ohne Mods schon spaß, auch wenn es wirklich noch nicht ausgereift zu sein scheint.
Aber darunter leidet die SH Reihe ja schon seit längerem.


----------

